# Peak's FO's in CP



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

After a bunch of searching around, I am going to start buying FO in bulk. Peak's seems to offer the best prices...Buuutttt... Has anyone used their FO's for CP? I was testing with WSP and I am having more trouble than it is worth (tho they work great in MP)


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 30, 2008)

I've soaped these ones. Veggie/lard soaps, oils and lye around 100.

Coconut - behaved well for me. Slight D. 

Lavender - No D slight A. Very strong - can use .7 oz ppo. 

Fresh Brewed Coffee - I add coffee in with my soap when I make coffee soaps so I don't know if it discolored. I had no problems with this scent. 

Green Tea - this one is a perfumey green tea. I did not care for it. It soaped nicely though and scent is strong. 

Jamaica Me Crazy - this one riced a bit on me but I was able to work through it with no problem. Some discoloration.  Scent holds and does not morph.

Tropical Tuberose - Scent did not really stick around but soaped nicely with no noted problems. 


Juniper Breeze - behaved well. plenty of time to play. Scent is a bit light after time. Can soap at 1 oz ppo.

Rose Bouquet - Little A no D. 

Lilac - a bit of A and no D. Scent is very strong and holds well. 

Nag Champa - discolors to a tan. Nice scent in soap. Holds well and does not morph. 

Patchouli - NO A& D. Soaped nicely. Scent is a bit light. 

 White Tea & Ginger - soaped with no noted problems. I was surprised at how well this scent came through. It smells nicer in soap than it did OOB. 

Black Canyon - slight A&D, scent is very strong. Can soap at .7 oz ppo.


----------



## Lane (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Neil (Feb 6, 2008)

Lane, Here is a website to consider they are in Kettering, Ohio.
I havent tried them yet but intend to. There prices seem superb. perhaps someone has delt with them. look like they take Paypal, a plus for me.

http://www.thecandlesource.com/id47.html

LOL, they have an FO called Vicks vapor rub!
I'm going to sent them an email fro info about being cp FO's


----------



## Lane (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW those are good prices! Let me know what you hear back.

After looking around and getting a few sites to "talk" about their sorces, I am finding more and more companies are getting their FOs in bulk from Saveonscents.com. No one will tell me what "strength level" they sell tho...


----------



## Neil (Feb 7, 2008)

I use Save on Scents alot.





Lane here is the email the candle source returned:

Neil....

  Hello there... all of our Fragrances Except those Listed as Not Skin Safe, are safe to use in Soaps....  please let me know if you have any questions.....

Thanks Again!
Loren S.

For monthly Specials and Great Fragrance and supplies Check out our On Line Catalog at www.thecandlesource.com with over 1200 pages of Top Quality Products!!!

I am certainly going to try them!


----------



## Lane (Feb 7, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the info!

What do you think about the SOS line?


----------



## Neil (Feb 7, 2008)

Of all the FO's I currently have about 60% are SOS. I have not had a single issue with there Fragrance. Ive used:
Downy april fresh
ylang ylang
orange blossom 
EAU D' orange
Pink Sugar
Obssesion
Opium
Black Coconut
Avon by the sea
Orange (Apothecary)
Coast Soap Type
Mango (this one i really like its very nice)
Huneysuckle

BTW I just tried to order from The candle source ( online) but there is some trouble getting the site take more than one item. So I'm going to email them and inform them.


----------



## Lane (Feb 7, 2008)

What grade are you using of SOS? I believe there are like three levels? I HAVE a bunch of SOS scents in Ultra concintrate (I think it is Ultra, its above SOS but under extreme) I haven't looked at the site in forever... I was afraid to use my oils in CP and only used them for MP...

I'm in LOVE with the Downy FO!!


----------



## Neil (Feb 7, 2008)

HMMMM... Ive been buying the SOS concentration, which is the least concentration I now see. I havent had any problems, just looking it doesnt seem to be a price break for the higher concentrations.

I also see Im not useing enough Fo's per pound with this concentration. they recomend 1 oz/lb in the sos concentration.

This forum needs a way to live chat perhaps a java interface kinda like IRC.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 12, 2008)

Peaks has very nice fragrances that can be used in both candles and CP soaps.


----------

